
Police Seize Jason Chen's Computers - aaronbrethorst
http://gizmodo.com/5524843/police-seize-jason-chens-computers
======
phatboyslim
Karma?

------
jaybol
I would love to see the cumulative cost of this grand mission to California
taxpayers.

